# Summer Starters with peppers



## pompeyams (Jun 4, 2001)

I like to cook peppers piedmontese as a summer starter on my menu or maybe pepperonata with fresh fettucini any of you out there got some new ideas with peppers


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Don't know if it's a new idea but here is mine

Roasted-pepper salad

Serves 4

Quarter and seed 4 red, yellow or orange peppers. Place skin-side up under a hot grill, until their skin begins to blister and blacken. 

Leave covered, until cool enough to handle, then peel and cut into wide strips. 

Whisk 1 tablespoon balsamic vinegar with 3 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil, some finely sliced basil and a little chopped garlic. Dress the peppers and season to taste. 

Eat with thickly sliced mozzarella, thinly sliced chorizo and lots of crusty bread.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

I think mussels and peppers make a great way to start a meal. I propose both a hot entrée (the first course in a French meal) - moules au beurre de poivrons rouges - and a cold entrée - soupe de moules glacée aux poivrons. Give 'em a try.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

How about mixed greens with a roasted pepper vinaigrette.


----------



## monpetitchoux (Apr 24, 2001)

Roasted red bell peppers make a nice topping for bruschetta. Cut the peppers into strips for a nice look. Actually this is a simplification of what I like for lunch: thin strips of roasted red bell peppers with oil-packed anchovies in a baguette sliced lengthwise and drizzled with olive oil.

You can also make roasted bell pepper soup. Puree the roasted bell peppers, mix with good chicken broth, season with salt and pepper, ladle into bowls, drizzle with extra virgin olive oil right before serving. This soup is served room temp.

Roasting is the only way I will consider eating bell peppers. I don't really understand how and when I developed a disliking of it. Actually, the colored ones are good. It's the green ones that I really will chose not to eat. Except for poblanoes. I love poblanoes and peppers that have heat. But I guess that would make them chilis.


----------

